# Asian Cup Final: Australia vs Japan



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a pub/club that will be showing the game live tomorrow with english coverage? Preferrably Marina end of town. I think Al Jazeera Sports 6 has it in english but not sure. Cheers


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Al Jazeera +10 have been showing the competition in English. I suspect most of the Australian pubs will cover it.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Zin. At least I know its ALJZ10. By Australian pubs do you mean Bidi Bondi, Nezasaussi and Rydges and ??? The last time I tried to watch an Australian cricket final at Nezasaussi they told me they were a rugby pub and didn't have the game and the Rydges bar didn't have it either...cost me a lot in taxi fares and I never got to see the game!! I have called Bidi Bondi and they claim they will be showing it but I don't trust the dis-interested answer I got. Any other pubs I should check with? I cannot believe this..there are over ten thousand aussies in Dubai and this is the biggest soccer game Australia has ever played. If I were an "aussie pub" I would be all over this with marketing etc. even though it isn't our no 1 "football" code....:confused2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's an Asian Cup so most sports bars should be showing it since it had a lot of local/regional teams. I don't know about specific bars but I know Burjaman were showing all the games somewhere in there, dunno if it's in English though.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> I have called Bidi Bondi and they claim they will be showing it but I don't trust the dis-interested answer I got.


I wouldn't. What time does it start UAE time, remember tomorrow has loads of Premiership games on.  If it doesn't clash, Goodfellas will put it on for you as would Fibbers, not the Marina end of town, mind.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Worth trying The Underground at the Habtoor. If the match is on, they'll likely put it on one of the TV's for you if you ask, they're quite good like that.

A couple of years back, the pub was packed to the rafters with people watching the EPL matches and me sitting in a corner watching Aberdeen V Hearts.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> me sitting in a corner watching Aberdeen V Hearts.



Good to see they just don't cater for football then.


----------

